# Change of clothes



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Does anyone carry a change of clothes with them just in case something happens. You know, you get caught in a sudden downpour, slip in the mud, or get a hydraulic hose blown on you.

I carry a duffle bag in my truck with a complete change of clothes including socks and underwear. I also have a couple pairs of boots for those days where you can't seem to get out of the water.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm not an XK, but I sure do. My duffel bag contains pants, shirt, t shirt, socks, undershorts, FR pants and shirt, handkerchief, rubber boots, sweatshirt, winter coat, summer coveralls, and winter coveralls, half dozen jersey gloves.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't. I may have a few extra jackets in the truck in the winter.
I figured if an electricain can reply to this, then why not a carpenter.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Peladu said:


> I figured if an electricain can reply to this, then why not a carpenter.


I'm an equal opportunity post replier guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I'm an equal opportunity post replier guy. :thumbsup:


Me too, but sometimes (actually quite often) I feel that I am busting in the middlle of the excavators talking...

...I feel like they are looking down at me and saying, "Hey, who's the retarded kid?"

:End of Hijack:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I carry extra clothing but lately I have left it home on the wrong day.


I don't know anybody on the E&SW forum that minds some input from others.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ya, I have to say all the cool kids are in the E&SW forum. I have yet to see one of these guys even break a sweat.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Peladu said:


> Me too, but sometimes (actually quite often) I feel that I am busting in the middlle of the excavators talking...
> 
> ...I feel like they are looking down at me and saying, "Hey, who's the retarded kid?"
> 
> :End of Hijack:


:laughing: :laughing: Thats not so. We all know who you are and clad to have ya around. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Ya, I have to say all the cool kids are in the E&SW forum. I have yet to see one of these guys even break a sweat.


I've tried, but it's hard to break a sweat when ya got the A.C. blasting on you.:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Peladu said:


> "Hey, who's the retarded kid?"
> 
> :End of Hijack:


We would never say *that*.:stuart: 




Double-A said:


> I have yet to see one of these guys even break a sweat.


Making it look easy is part of our jobs! 


Back on topic: in the winter I always carry extra clothes, The only other time I bring a change is if I have a meeting late in the day and want to make a good impression.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't mean not working hard, in case anyone might have thought that. I'm sure you guys work hard, even when in the AC.

I meant you're all just a calm, cool, and level headed bunch of folks, I have yet to see any of you even start to get upset.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I always keep foul weather gear, deck boots and a few shirt changes. During the winter, the jackets seem to pile up because it tends to warm up during the day and I forget to tote them into the house at night.

A bottle of aftershave or cologne is good for a quick 'french bath' if you need to freshen up in a hurry.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Double-A said:


> I didn't mean not working hard, in case anyone might have thought that. I'm sure you guys work hard, even when in the AC.
> 
> I meant you're all just a calm, cool, and level headed bunch of folks, I have yet to see any of you even start to get upset.



I think that dirt has that effect on us :laughing:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I was changing a chandelier in the loft about 35 ft. above the basement floor. Ran a couple of 2x8'x10's across the banisters to stand on. I should have packed some fresh underwear that day


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ron schenker said:


> I was changing a chandelier in the loft about 35 ft. above the basement floor. Ran a couple of 2x8'x10's across the banisters to stand on. I should have packed some fresh underwear that day


Several years ago I bought a small lightweight set of scaffolding for such work. Looks like mason's scaffolding, but the tubing is might lighter weight since it only has to hold me and not a ton of bricks. People love those high ceilings, but then they end up calling an electrician or their handyman to change lightbulbs and clean chandeliers and paddle fans.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll bet Bob carries extra thongs, "just in case"! :w00t:  :w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Double-A said:


> I didn't mean not working hard, in case anyone might have thought that.....


I knew what you meant DA.

It must be that when you sit in the seat of a machine that is capable of doing so much damage in such a short time, 
and then throw in some of the a-holes we get to deal with daily and I guess we E&SW guys have it built in to just let things roll off.:biggrin: 



And we know how to bury our "problems" if necessary.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

tgeb said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> And we know how to bury our "problems" if necessary.


Which is why I tread lightly in here. I'd hate to go out to the job site one morning thinking my truck was stolen in the night, just to find the top 14" of it is sticking up out of the dirt.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I always carry extra clothes, especially since the day I bent over and heard "rrrrip" 
I had to go all the way home, as my big ol butt was uncovered.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Which is why I tread lightly in here. I'd hate to go out to the job site one morning thinking my truck was stolen in the night, just to find the top 14" of it is sticking up out of the dirt.



ROFL, my dad was spreading out modified for a driveway one day when the super for the GC pulled in right up to the modified pile. He got out and laughed and went inside the house. Well, my dad took all of the modified and pushed it around the truck up past the bumpers. Everyone inside was watching and laughing. Needless to say, he never did it again. :laughing:


----------



## mtzia29 (Jun 27, 2006)

question regaridng pipe work, i am new to the business end of construction, but have 9 yrs experience layin pipe,concrete and dirt. i have an oportunity to lay 280" of 8" sewer with 1 manhole. A local contractor wants to sub this work out so i told him i'd do it with him supplyin all materials. my question is how is the best way to bid this job? i supply my equipment, which would be backhoe and skidsteer( backfill) with normal tools to complete jobwhich would be , tamper, laborer, laser etc... any feed back would be helpful!! 
FmMartinez & Co. "doin whatever it takes!"


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

make sure you cover ALL of your costs.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I always keep foul weather gear...


*Pic of me in my fowl weather gear*


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm talking.... get ready!

Here she comes.

http://www.geocities.com/kp_diver/StoltSurfBox1977-28-Web.jpg










You've probably never seen anything like this in your life.


----------

